# New WNBA ad campaign: Expect Great



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKozddfZ-54&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TKozddfZ-54&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LdDK4MHIzJM&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LdDK4MHIzJM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZihVzhCzXo8&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZihVzhCzXo8&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I have to admit that the commercials don't do anything for me. SHOW the players doing everything, don't tell me about it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't like the commercials or the slogan.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That woman in the 2nd video is a man baby!!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

They should know better. Sex sells.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Not a good ad campaign at all in my opinion, it's very easy to just agree with what they're saying and tune out the actual message because it's how a lot of us truly feel about women's hoops.


----------



## ThreePointer (May 5, 2008)

_ think they could have done a better job of this also. Focus on their skill and everything okay but show a sexy side, like Serena Williams and tennis..show curves duh_


----------



## ThreePointer (May 5, 2008)

Not into it. Liberty got no love.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I prefer the 'Super Woman' ad - though the song drives me nuts.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

The commercials are alright, but the slogan sucks.

Expect great? You mean greatness? I don't get it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

This was in today's paper


*Despite ad campaign, don't expect great from WNBA season*

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkw/5791072.html



> The WNBA's new slogan is "Expect Great."
> 
> (Runner-up slogan: "Good Seats Still Available.")
> 
> ...


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> Not a good ad campaign at all in my opinion, it's very easy to just agree with what they're saying and tune out the actual message because it's how a lot of us truly feel about women's hoops.


Exactly. When I watch these commercials I just keep nodding my head and agreeing with everything they say.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Perhaps they should just show a recap of Candace Parker's debut performance.


----------

